# Vice Sports- Westside BB



## Jin (Feb 23, 2018)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=AvHM7H_hh80

Good watch.


----------



## dk8594 (Feb 23, 2018)

I’ve never been a power lifter but I have a lot of respect for this gym and for what Louie has created.Thanks for posting. If you ever get the chance, the podcast he did with joe Rogan is worth a listen as well.


----------



## Robdjents (Feb 23, 2018)

good watch indeed


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 23, 2018)

Good video even with the Vice/Liberal tinge.  Lately Ive been getting a kick out of the comments below a video that I watch.  Its funny to see people react to stuff like this.  Open their profile and they are mostly  Beta Fags that think that video games should be in the Olympics


----------



## stonetag (Feb 23, 2018)

BigGameHunter said:


> Good video even with the Vice/Liberal tinge.  Lately Ive been getting a kick out of the comments below a video that I watch.  Its funny to see people react to stuff like this.  Open their profile and they are mostly  Beta Fags that think that video games should be in the Olympics


I agree my friend, pure fukin douchebaggery!


----------



## snake (Feb 23, 2018)

Jin,

Thanks for the video but not for the reasons most would think. That's a good reminder of why I like how I was passionate about my lifting but always kept it in prospective.


----------



## automatondan (Feb 23, 2018)

Cool find, thanks for posting Jin.


----------



## Jin (Feb 27, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> I’ve never been a power lifter but I have a lot of respect for this gym and for what Louie has created.Thanks for posting. If you ever get the chance, the podcast he did with joe Rogan is worth a listen as well.



Watched the pod cast. I'd definitely recommend it. It makes Louie seem a little more human but a lot crazier.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Feb 27, 2018)

Jin said:


> Watched the pod cast. I'd definitely recommend it. It makes Louie seem a little more human but a lot crazier.



Agreed. I watched half of it earlier. I will listen to his knowledge on working out without questioning anything, but I'll still believe some of my opinions over his on other matters. Very entertaining nonetheless


----------



## vegasdeadlifts (Apr 8, 2018)

snake said:


> Jin,
> 
> Thanks for the video but not for the reasons most would think. That's a good reminder of why I like how I was passionate about my lifting but always kept it in prospective.


Agree 100%. I think it's capable to be a world-class athlete even and still keep that perspective.


----------

